# Ivan the Meowable



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

My mother found him down by our pond. She was down there feeding the raccoons when this solid blue gray kitten showed up. It sat down next to the raccoons and started eating out of the same bowl. Naturally this alarmed her as we all know what a raccoon will do to a kitten. Luckily she's been feeding the raccoons for so long that they're pretty much half tame at this point, though there's now way I'm going to try and pet one.

This is how I ended up with the kitten I call Ivan the Meowable. She brought him to me to work with. He hid for the first three nights. I crated him for the next week or so. Fed him from my finger, and petted him from behind etc. Held him, spoke to him softly. He just shivered terrified for the first two weeks that I had him. When he started purring I gave him free rein of the house so he could get acclimated within the territory. I still had to struggle to catch him, but he started coming out and using the litter box and playing with the other cats.

Then our little ritual started. I would cook dinner, and he would come out. He'd sit right in the middle of the floor and meow at me loudly. Demanding soft food. Meow Meow meow! ((This is how he got the name Ivan the Meowable, he's the same shade as a Russian Blue and very very loud.)) I'd talk to him and tell him I'd feed him in a minute. Then I'd move forward to pick him up, he'd dart away. We'd do this about three times before I caught him. I'd pet him until I got a purr. Then put him down and feed him.

Yesterday morning I woke up to find him at the end of the bed watching me. He darted away.

Last night he made up his mind. My husband sat on the floor playing the new Fallout New Vegas game. I looked down to see Ivan on the floor sitting in a regal pose, staring up at him, just watching. I alerted him to this and he immediately picked up the kitty.

Purrr purrr purrr. We even got to pet kitty belly. The husband went back to the game. The kitten meowed loudly in protest walked up my chest and head butted my cheek. He meant business. He wanted love and he wanted it now.

Around 2 this morning I felt a struggle on the bed. I reached out and grabbed a kitten thinking it was fuzzbutt ((the one who looks like a bobcat that I posted about on the breed forum)). It was fuzzbutt, and Ivan wrestling. Ivan curled up on my chest purring and I closed my eyes. The minute my hand stopped moving on his fur he meowed, woke me up and headbutted my face again. This went on for about an hour. I am sooo tired today.

I think I may have created a cuddle monster.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww sounds like he's coming along really well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a great story! Thank you for rescuing this baby. I'm sure he'll be a great addition to your family.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

So Ivan has declared war on my new dress shoes, and he and fuzzbutt have each claimed a shoulder to sleep on. 

I'd type more but Ivan declares that I must pet him meow.

Yet another evil feline overlord. I'll post pictures whenever I find the camera, I'm utterly smitten.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't blame you one bit! You can't help but be smitten.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a great story for lucky Ivan, you are making me smile very big while reading his story.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awww, cuddle monster!

I wish my feral rescue would let me snuggle. I can pet her, but not hold her. She'll sleep on the bed, but only down past my hips. 

Ironically, Paizly (rescued her as a feral 10 years ago) hides all day. The few times she does get up on the bed, she'll snuggle on my chest or by my head. So I just savor that, when I get it ever so often!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

What a wonderful story! You did a great job by rescuing this baby! 

Do you have any pictures? (are they in another thread I haven't seen?)


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Such a great story!


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

With much adieu, here is Ivan. The picture is low quality as I took it on my phone, my camera went AWOL. But just look at that face and those eyes. My handsome little boy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a lovely boy!


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you Jeanie! The minute I saw him I just wanted to pet him like crazy, but he hid for about two weeks. I am soooo glad he's finally come around.


----------

